# Anyone interested in two FREE potentional hog dogs



## shdybrady19 (Jun 13, 2015)

I have two dogs I am been trying to find a home for. I have exposed them to hogs and they will run. I have tried everything to find homes, including the for sale section. One is a walker and the other is an Cat x Bull. Both are females. I just want to find homes that will actually use them


----------



## catchdogs (Jun 13, 2015)

*Dogs*

How far you from
Macon


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jun 13, 2015)

I am two and half hours away. I will meet you if need be. I lost my hog land and just need someone who will run them


----------



## hoghunter102 (Oct 21, 2015)

How close too Tennessee are you?


----------

